# How to antique and rust a lantern



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Here's the tutorial for the vintage rusted lantern. This was a new lantern and I added some paint, cinnamon, glue window tint and soot. 
Complete tutorial here:

http://www.monstertutorials.com/rust1

And Video here:


----------

